# Can i insert an image for a paperwhite collection cover?



## LKeenan (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a couple of "collections" on my paperwhite and of course the default is just a white block with text over a graphic for all the collections. can i add an image to each one? Looks so bad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, unfortunately.  (Unless there's a hack I'm not aware of.)  The ugly collection covers are the reason I use list view instead of cover view.

Betsy


----------



## LKeenan (Apr 27, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, unfortunately. (Unless there's a hack I'm not aware of.) The ugly collection covers are the reason I use list view instead of cover view.
> 
> Betsy


drat. ugly indeed. blech.

thanks.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Great idea, though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LKeenan said:


> drat. ugly indeed. blech.
> 
> thanks.


As always you're encouraged to send feedback to Amazon. Let them know the image choices for collections are unattractive. If you have other ideas share those as well. sometimes things change.


----------



## LKeenan (Apr 27, 2013)

Will do.


----------

